# BNC live stream to Qlab



## DrONE41 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm looking to run a bullet camera via BNC through Qlab 3 to a projector. Can anyone reccomend a unit to go from BNC to thunderbolt or USB 3? Running from a 2012 Macbook pro.
Cheers


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 3, 2015)

Blackmagic would be pretty good
Qlab 3 works with their devices now .. I believe .. email support prior if you want to be certain

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/...Z-vvlzwbD-Uy8tVwsKFiiqoBClK26r6FQwaAqGQ8P8HAQ


----------



## FMEng (Feb 3, 2015)

Just because the connectors match does not mean the two pieces of equipment will work together. A BNC is a connector type, not a signal type. BNC's are often used for analog, composite video (NTSC), or serial, digital, among other signal types. What kind of signal does the camera output?


----------



## AlexDonkle (Feb 4, 2015)

Agree with @FMEng . Also, what the effect you're looking for with this setup? Just curious whether latency of the converter will be a consideration or not.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 5, 2015)

You're right. I'm sorry, I didn't even bother to make sure that you were talking about an SDI signal.
http://www.fullcompass.com/product/...isjvTelR3SBx5WsmVfbNdezeMw2FkQE1vDhoCpvzw_wcB

You'll just need to convert your cable from BNC to RCA

Of course, with any video Analog to Digital converter for a computer, you'll find that there is latency. Even with your built in camera in your laptop, there is latency. How much is acceptable?


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2015)

Drew, your second link there just sends me to the Full Compass home page...

Yeah, when talking bullet camera, my first assumption would be composite not SDI...


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 6, 2015)

That's odd ...
It's the BlackMagic Intensity Shuttle
They make a USB 3 version as well as a Thunderbolt version
They seem to be a good capture card in terms of quality / price / latency

Here's B&H photo's link. I'm not partial to any re-seller, just trying to find a link
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/842013


----------

